# Anyone heard of these brands before?



## julius777 (Sep 2, 2020)

After scrolling through the web I found out a website selling japanese knives but wonder about the legitimacy of it The Best Japanese Kitchen Knives – Cook a Storm
Does anyone have any comments on this brands. The description itself doesn't really spark any confidence in me. Thanks


----------



## Forty Ounce (Sep 2, 2020)

All garbage


----------



## julius777 (Sep 2, 2020)

Forty Ounce said:


> All garbage


Thanks, but any reason so if I may ask?


----------



## Forty Ounce (Sep 2, 2020)

It's all flashy crap, like Shun.. mass produced.. the heat treatment is usually awful, bad grinds, etc.


----------



## julius777 (Sep 2, 2020)

Forty Ounce said:


> It's all flashy crap, like Shun.. mass produced.. the heat treatment is usually awful, bad grinds, etc.


Alright noted. Avoid it like a plague


----------



## juice (Sep 2, 2020)

Apparently it's not a strong knife unless it's full tang, it says...


----------



## julius777 (Sep 2, 2020)

juice said:


> Apparently it's not a strong knife unless it's full tang, it says...


Yeah, its description feels... off. There's something wrong but I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## juice (Sep 2, 2020)

julius777 said:


> Yeah, its description feels... off. There's something wrong but I just can't put my finger on it.


It's all just marketing-speak, basically.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (Sep 2, 2020)

Forty Ounce said:


> All garbage


Don't beat about the bush, c'mon, tell us what you think


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 3, 2020)

Based on my experience with their potato peelers and potato peelers only, the Kuhn one might be ok.


----------



## rickbern (Sep 4, 2020)

Chefs Knife 8 Inch By Zelite Infinit... Fake Review Analysis


Pros: It appears to be a full tang, but because i don't see any rivets i can't be sure of that. The burl has this very soft roughness, with the added benefit...




www.fakespot.com




Link above is to fakespot, a site that analyzes amazon reviews.

They seem to call the steel both aus-10 and vg-10. I’d suspect it’s neither. we’ve had no reports of quality knives originating in China claiming to be made of Japanese steel that I can recall.

take a look at a MAC instead.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 5, 2020)

Not too long ago Chinese makers were allowed to import VG10 from Japan and that's what they used for their "fancy" Seki style knife that you could buy for $30-50 on AliExpress. Then for whatever reason VG10 was no longer sold to China so those Yangjiang manufacturers switched to AUS10. That's the case for many made in China Amazon brands including the popular Dalstrong. I don't think Zelite or Dalstrong uses fake steel. They are not good knife for the price though.


----------



## naader (Sep 5, 2020)

julius777 said:


> After scrolling through the web I found out a website selling japanese knives but wonder about the legitimacy of it The Best Japanese Kitchen Knives – Cook a Storm
> Does anyone have any comments on this brands. The description itself doesn't really spark any confidence in me. Thanks


Looks like the stuff you find in dollar stores cleaned up and made pretty for a 7000% markup


----------

